# [SOLVED] Logitech G15 Half dead?



## Blu (Apr 20, 2007)

I just unplugged everything from the back of my computer to install my 8800gt, I turn my pc back on and notice my LCD screen isn't rotating but just displaying the logitech logo, The macro keys also aren't responding. So I uninstall and re install with the newest drivers and get the same thing. The media keys seem to work just fine but the LCD/Macro keys don't want to. The logitech gamepanel/lcdMon both can detect the keyboard just fine. Though the G-series keyboard profiler keeps freezing up when ever I open it. Help!

The M1/M2/M3 Keys light up, But I can only change them by using the profiler :-/ But that's freezing.

Blah nvm, Can a mod close or delete this? I solved it by going to device mangers and found that windows must of installed it again. So I just deleted the both installs re booted and it worked fine


----------

